# Does KY Jelly prevent pregnancy?



## endlessblue

Hi all, I can't seem to find a definite answer when I google this question so was hoping you could all help me out. Does KY lube prevent pregnancy? I've heard that it slows the sperm down?

x


----------



## MindUtopia

It doesn't prevent it. You can definitely still get pregnant if you use it. Lots of people - including plenty who weren't TTC - do get pregnant using it. But it's supposedly less hospitable to sperm than some of the 'sperm-friendly' lubes. I switched away from using it when we were TTC for that reason. We got pregnant easily using a Conceive Plus, but I don't know if that would have still happened if we stuck with the KY or not. It's definitely not recommended for TTC if you have other options (and you don't mind paying a lot for a different lube), but still it does only take one healthy sperm to make a baby.


----------

